# Bass Tracker III Project



## jparrishbt (Mar 31, 2016)

So, after my first 89 Bass Tracker Tournament TX, and my second 88 Bass Tracker Pro 17, I swore I was done with them. No more trackers. Well, I lied. After cruising the back roads and peaking around. I found gold, well silver. It lied in the guys front yard, I had the urge to go up and ask him, then all of a sudden I had a 17 ft Bass Tracker III behind me on the way home. Got it for $250. Came with boat, trailer, two brand new NAV lights, two 1 week old tires and rims plus a spare, good throttle and steering cables for a merc (free to whomever wants them plus cost of shipping). I already have a 4 year old Yamaha 20 hp lined up for it for next to nothing. Need to find myself a trolling motor, batteries, and cosmetics them we will be good to go. 20hp is a little small I know however I own a Ranger and this is my backwater and shallow river boat. 

So here is my plan in the next couple of weeks. And all the things I am going to put on it. 

-There are no decks, it is completely bare, so get all the dirt and crap out of the hull, sandblast the console, and put some either carpeted decks or decks coated with tuff skid, or whatever the non-skid stuff is. 
-Get some seats in it. 
-Batteries, trolling motor, led light bar for catfishing and early morning duck hunting and fishing, and switches and wires for all of that. 
- Hook up motor and trolling motor. 
- Then completely redo the trailer. I want to coat the trailer with either Harbor Freight bed liner for durability, or maybe something else? It also needs all trailer components. Lights, winch, jack, transom buckles, and hitch coupler. Just because I want worry free for a while I want it all to be brand new. Pretty cheap through HF and okay quality for a little tracker. 
-Maybe a simple fish finder for temp


----------



## richg99 (Apr 1, 2016)

Where do we report people who STEAL boats? Ha Ha...what a deal.

Looks like a fun project and you have almost no money in it to start.

Well done! richg99


----------



## -CN- (Apr 1, 2016)

Why can't I ever come across deals like this?!
I'm wanting just a used trailer alone and can't find them for that!


----------



## richg99 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, it looks like he asked for it.

I always tell my kids that "you only get what you ask for, no more". It is true in jobs and relationships and lots of things. 

Driving around and seeing a boat in a yard; stopping and asking if they would sell it.... would probably turn up an occasional deal like this one. Leaving your name and phone number with anyone who you talked to might spring a phone call a day or two later. 

God knows how many unused boats there are in the world. Some people are too busy to bother listing and showing and all of that mess.

richg99


----------



## Fishfreek (Apr 1, 2016)

I stopped recently and asked about a VW 23 window bus with safari top that had a pine tree growing through it. I got a pistol pulled on me and while I was running back to the car he fired off 2 rounds. I guess it's how you ask or something because I definitely ask for that. LOL


----------



## richg99 (Apr 1, 2016)

I'd say that you chose the wrong neighborhood. Ha Ha. richg99


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks guys. I couldn't believe the guy just had it sitting there and wanted nothing to do with it. Now I need some insight on possible flooring options. I am thinking either Raptor Liner by UPOL for a nonslip, easily washed surface, on the seating area, and carpet on the decks for cool feet while fishing. Or should I try something else? I am going to start cleaning it out here in the next couple minutes and planning. Already have wood and metal studs to get the process rolling. Also going to wait for a BPS sale to get my seats and fish finder.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 1, 2016)

Guess if I lived in Arizona, cool feet would be paramount.... however you can get them.

I presume that, if you've read anything here, you already know that the lumber should NOT be "treated".

Have fun with your project and welcome aboard. richg99


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 2, 2016)

So got some progress done on the boat today. Pretty happy with the amount of work I got done. We cleaned it out real good. I have to say this was pretty easy since it is down to the bones. Vaccumed out all of the dirt. And then start putting some temporary decking in. Tomorrow I plan to look at the lighting situation. Im putting a mounted bow light that way I done have to worry about plugging one in, I just turn it on. Then of course a stern light. I have an 8 in led light bar that is going to go on the console. But for now the console isn't ready to go in and I still have a ton of work to do to get it water ready. I just want to get the wiring in place before I screw down the decks. 

I think I am going to just carpet the whole thing to clean up some loose cuts. I have a graphics maker out of phoenix az that is going to replicate the orange decals on my boat for a fair price. Then seats and my cosmetics are done. After that, motor, trolling motor, fish finder, and hook up the electronics.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 2, 2016)

Great progress. Keep us posted.

richg99


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 3, 2016)

Got a ton of work done today. Got the back deck cut out. Somehow I guess the foam swelled and made my back deck all crooked and tweeked. I was going to rip it all out and redo it. But, fishing season is on. We cut the plywood and got it to fit square with the boat. Got both of the compartments on the back deck cut out. Then started with the side panels we are doing with FRP (fiberglass reinforced plastic panels). It looks super nice and I will get pictures tomorrow. I am putting FRP on the sides of the console area and on the bottom floor over the plywood. I have decided to get the Truck Armor Coating from HF. I used it in my truck and 100% love it. It's no linex but it looks good, and has no slip. And with the FRP it will have a lot more texture to it. On the decks, I am going to get carpet from bassboatseats.com. Kind off gives me cool feet for fishing, yet can throw a slimy catfish and ducks in the bottom of the boat, so best of both worlds. I will paint the Truck Armor the same color as the carpet to keep the clean look. 

Good news on another note. Found myself a damn near brand new MotorGuide 55lb thrust trolling motor. Was new off of a tracker in 2001, then the guy replaced it with a bigger one after one year of use so it just sat. So for $100 and a trip to phoenix I have a troller  . Not to mention Bass Pro is in Phoenix so I get to stop by and look for some seats.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 4, 2016)

Any input on folding seats from Walmart. Not the plastic ones but the ones that actually are meant for console steering and what not. I just picked up my bilge and aerator today so I have enough with that and the FRP to keep me occupied.


----------



## Myblueinu (Apr 5, 2016)

I was at sports academy the other day. They seem to have a better quality seat for about the same price as the Walmart ones. I've had one of the Walmart deals on my 8' bass hound, it's nothing special, but it gets the job done, I float around 210 or so and it hasn't broken yet.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 5, 2016)

I was thinking two cooler as seat boxes and then some cheap seats from Walmart or bass pro. I like the idea of coolers because then I don't have to worry about bringing another cooler for drinks. And one or the other can be used for storage or a dry box. No progress done the last couple of days. I picked up some stuff for the nonskid coating on the bottom. I am going to bed line the console when I get out of work today. Pics to come


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 5, 2016)

So here is the trailer. My bunks are held on with banding material :lol: . Plan is after work to hit this thing with the wire wheel. Id like to strip it of everything and start new except the tires. I have transom buckles, new winch, wood for the bunks, and a jack. So I need lights, paint, and carpet for the bunks.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you have access to a sand-blaster? Looks like a long day with a wire wheel. richg99


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 5, 2016)

Unfortunatly, I don't have any access to a sandblaster. However, I am thinking of bartering some old metal with the local high school welding class. I'm thinking if I give them some metal, they can have 10 grinders on that thing in a hurry. So I am going to head over to talk to the teacher tomorro and see what we can do. 

On another note. I have Bedliner the console and have it the foam for the side ribs and put the frp down. I know I don't need all the foam, however it was more for backing behind the frp so someone doesn't kick a hole through it. I could only do the passenger side because I have to run the nav light wiring up front and possibly my light bars (depending on where they go).


----------



## richg99 (Apr 6, 2016)

I've never tried it...but this item might be worth a try, assuming you have an air compressor of sufficient size. richg99

For twenty bucks.... 

https://www.harborfreight.com/21-oz-hopper-gravity-feed-spot-blaster-gun-95793.html


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 6, 2016)

I've tried one of those and they lack power and capacity to do a trailer of this size. More for gold clubs, brake calipers, or small knock knacks. I am probably going to just get on it with a wire wheel today and see how much I can cut through. Little low on money due to AC problems on the truck. So I am going to make do with what I have for the time being. I have enough to keep me busy with all the wiring, plumbing, grinding, and siding for the console area I still have to put in. I've worked the past two nights so I only have a couple hours each day to work a little on it.


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 6, 2016)

I had a trailer in about the same condition

Naval Jelly is your friend

it really works..


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 6, 2016)

If there is a way to pour foam behind the frp you could do that & you'd never have to worry about kicking through it - my decks are FRP with poured foam behind them & they're solid as a rock.

Only weakness is they won't hold up to point loading - so if you drop your trolling motor battery down on the deck cockeyed so it contacts corner first it could punch through BUT they're very light weight.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 6, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> If there is a way to pour foam behind the frp you could do that & you'd never have to worry about kicking through it - my decks are FRP with poured foam behind them & they're solid as a rock.
> 
> Only weakness is they won't hold up to point loading - so if you drop your trolling motor battery down on the deck cockeyed so it contacts corner first it could punch through BUT they're very light weight.


I already have 1.5 inches of sheet foam in between each rib and it is pretty sturdy. My only concern is like you said somebody throwing an anchor in or something of that nature but I don't see it happening. And I would put it on my decks however I have storage and livewells to consider. So with plywood I can tie it all in to one flush peice. The Frp is going to be coated with bed liner and that makes it twice as strong. Then painted to match carpet.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 6, 2016)

perchjerker said:


> I had a trailer in about the same condition
> 
> Naval Jelly is your friend
> 
> it really works..


After looking at your bot I think I am going to switch from carpet to vinyl. I really like the looks and easy cleaning of that. And it's cheaper than carpet. Thanks for the idea. Now I want to order vinyl and forget the trailer. Unfortunately I already took it off the trailer so I need to get it done and put the boat back on it. How hard is the vinyl to work with?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, the way I did mine may not be the right way. I sprayed some glue on unfinished 1/4 plywood and stuck the vinyl on to it. I then mounted the 1/4 inch plywood onto my G3 with stainless screws. I did not glue the underside of the edges, since I am not sure how I will finish them. Looks good and I am pleased. 

However, the boat hasn't had more than five or so trips so far. I don't know much about how things will work out. I bought more than I needed so that I can do the foredeck later. We shall see. I'd consider it a work in progress.

richg99


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 7, 2016)

Broke out the grinder and the ole wire wheel today. Forgot how much I hate em. But I got a lot of the trailer done. I might consider getting a little blast gun like mentioned above for the leafs and around little bolts. I don't mind wire wheeling the rest of the trailer. It's actually coming off fairly easy. Now what kind of paint to use?


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 7, 2016)

Got the trailer done today. Started at 11:30, finished at 7:30. Went through 3 wire wheels, a polish pad, and two cutoff wheels, however, it's done. Picked up a quart of primer, and four cans of gloss dark grey rust oleum 2x paint. Tomorrow I am going to take the tires off, clean around the hubs, then paint the underside of the fenders with the Bedliner for durability. Also need to pick up my lights, jack, winch, chains, and trex boards for my runners. i doubt with work I will be able to finish, but I should be able to get the paint done and buy all the rest since it's payday tomorrow [-o< .


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 7, 2016)

Not too much invested into it at this point but I figured I would put a price list out there for those wondering. 

() Means its already been purchased 

Boat and trailer ($250)
2 sheets 3/4 in plywood (free)
1 sheet FRP (free)
2 in stainless steel screws ($10)
1 in stainless steel screws ($5)
Atwood bilge pump ($15)
Atwood aerator pump ($25)
2 cans HF Bedliner ($16)
1 can rust oleum primer ($5)
1 quart rusty metal primer ($5)
4 cans gloss dark grey rust oleum 2x ($20)
HF Respirator ($15)
3 HF wire wheels ($15)
1 in foam sheet ($3)
1/2 in foam sheet($4)
Led submersible light kit ($35)
Trailer jack $20 (Used an old one)
Winch ($35)
Trailer chains $12 (Free)
Carpet for fender pads ($20)
Trolling motor $100
2x4 bunks ($20)
Carpet for bunks ($20)
Bolts for bunks ($15)
Wiring for boat accessories ($20)
Accent Lights for Cat fishing/night fishing $25
Carpet for boat $60
Carpet Glue $25 ($15)
Hinges for compartments $20
Lowrance Hook 3x Fish Finder $100
40-50hp motor $300-$700
Transom Reinforcement Welding $80
Seats $75
Pedastals FREE off other boat
On-board battery charger $100
2 centennial batteries ($220)








I will update this post as I go along. Way more to come.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 7, 2016)

I've never used Trex for bunk boards. What I read was mostly good, except that the boards don't have the lateral strength of regular wood. i.e. they need more support, closer together than regular wood bunk boards. 

Glad you got the rusty bear of the job out of the way. regards, richg99


----------



## -CN- (Apr 8, 2016)

I originally used composite boards for bunks on my trailer. Boat slid on and off real nice, and I knew I didn't have to worry about maintenance on them no matter how wet they got. But, they were heavy, and they sagged under their own weight. Took them off within a week.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 8, 2016)

The sagging is why I question their use. I just added PVC gutter pieces on my regular bunks. Slick as a pig's behind. richg99


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 10, 2016)

To strengthen regular lumber make it into a T. Not sure if that will work with that plastic lumber. An I configuration might work though. Top is plastic, center and bottom regular lumber. 

As for seats, Springfield Marine has a scratch and dent section. You can get good deals. I bought seat bases for 10$ each, regular $30 each. These are customer returns with scratches in shipping, or show models, etc.


----------



## perchjerker (Apr 10, 2016)

jparrishbt said:


> perchjerker said:
> 
> 
> > I had a trailer in about the same condition
> ...



Sorry I just saw this. The vinyl is super easy to work with. Cuts perfectly with a razor knife or blade. No stray threads to deal with. I am real happy with it, I will never use carpet again after installing this


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 11, 2016)

Finally got a break in the weather. Been raining for 3 days straight here in AZ. Luckily I got the trailer into the garage before the rain came. Going out to paint the trailer today and probably carpet the wod bunks. Decided since I have 5 brand new wooden studs on the side of my house to just use those. Cheap and easy. Carpet is only $20. Vinyl for boat ordered so just waiting on that.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 11, 2016)

Trailer is primed. Some storm clouds moved in so I let it dry and back into the garage it went. Have to do the charcoal grey hopefully today if these clouds just blow over. And sand off a little over spray.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 12, 2016)

Yuma gave me a clear weather day and I got a lot done. Trailer got painted today. If you ever wanted to use rust oleum 2x. Don't. Terrible paint. Came out in different ways, splattered sometimes, glossy and runny other times. I managed to figure it out at the end and salvaged the paint job but this isn't one of my best. Unfortunately I don't have the motivation to completely strip the trailer again and redo so I'm going to continue with the accessories. I packed the bearings with grease but the rest is yet to be done. Hopefully I can find the old wiring and tie the new wiring to it for an easy pull through.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 12, 2016)

From here it looks great...

=D>


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 13, 2016)

Hanr3 said:


> From here it looks great...
> 
> =D>


Its not that bad I am just particular about how I want it looking. No biggy. It cleaned up nicely so I am happy with that.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 15, 2016)

Super crappy night with the build. Or at least the trailer. Spent all day running the new lights. Drilled new, clean holes for everything to go through. Bought the most expensive lights and wires. Installed everything. Made sure all wiring was tight, clean, and stitched up after some splicing for markers. Waited two hours for the sun to go down. Then nothing. So... Take 2 tomorrow and we will see how it goes


----------



## richg99 (Apr 15, 2016)

In my experience, 99% of similar problems can be traced back to a crappy ground connection. Before you tear apart the work you've just done, you might stop by an auto parts store and get one of these testers. At least, that would eliminate the vehicle side from the equation. richg99

https://smile.amazon.com/Trailer-Light-Inline-Circuit-Tester/dp/B003EEV4HW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1460716143&sr=8-2&keywords=trailer+light+tester


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 15, 2016)

As nice as that would be, I hooked my truck up to my ranger and it lit up like a Christmas tree. And the ground is good on the trailer.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 18, 2016)

Found the problem with the wiring. Little knick touching a piece of metal. Fixed it up with some heat shrink and we now have lights. I have done all the bunks with 2x4s and lowes carpet. Came out really nice. All I have to do on the trailer now is put the front piece on that holds the winch. It needs to be painted but wont take but a day to grind, prime, paint, and install. Do need two U bolts to connect. Once I finish that tomorrow I can put the boat back on the trailer and really start on it.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 18, 2016)

Pictures of the almost finished trailer. I will get the final pictures tomorrow. Changing out all the hardware holding leafs, jack bolts, and and new lug nuts. Not necessary but want it done right. Will also accent the all grey right now. More pics to come in the next couple of days.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 20, 2016)

Got some stuff done on the trailer today. Took the winch off my other trailer. Mounted it onto the trailer bar that holds it up, and put the rear roller onto the trailer. Still need to get the boat on the trailer before I mount the winch but that is the last step, even bought the U-bolts. Im stoked to finally start the boat this weekend.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 21, 2016)

Trailer is done! :beer: . Had some buddies swing by earlier today and managed to get the boat back on with two guys lifting and one backing up the trailer attached to the four wheeler. Slid right on and looks great. Keep an eye out, the boat is up for restore now that trailer is good.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 22, 2016)

Great. Looks like new. Well done. richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 22, 2016)

If the boat comes out half as good as the trailer did you'll have a real gem on your hands.


----------



## Shoedawg (Apr 22, 2016)

jparrishbt said:


> So here is the trailer. My bunks are held on with banding material :lol: . Plan is after work to hit this thing with the wire wheel. Id like to strip it of everything and start new except the tires. I have transom buckles, new winch, wood for the bunks, and a jack. So I need lights, paint, and carpet for the bunks.




I redid my trailer as well (see my build, pages 5-6, link is in my sig). I used enamel on mine. Stripped the entire thing down as well as replaces and welded two cross bars. To strip the paint I used Aircraft remover, let it sit to eat the paint, then scraped it off with a putty knife. After that I used a wire wheel to clean up the rest and remove rust. Like you, I also replaced the jack, got a new winch and made new wood bunks and carpet. Just need to still wire the damn thing.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 22, 2016)

Shoedawg said:


> jparrishbt said:
> 
> 
> > So here is the trailer. My bunks are held on with banding material :lol: . Plan is after work to hit this thing with the wire wheel. Id like to strip it of everything and start new except the tires. I have transom buckles, new winch, wood for the bunks, and a jack. So I need lights, paint, and carpet for the bunks.
> ...



:beer: cheers on not wanting to wire it. My trailer was a PITA. First I pinched a wire. Then a marker wire wouldn't work. The I backed the trailer under the boat to load it onto it, and I broke the left light. Finally its on the trailer and everything works good and is done right. I would suggest heat shrinking all the wire to ensure another layer of protection. Your build looks awesome. I just got some money so hopefully going to order carpet tonight and get the ball rolling on the boat.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 22, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> If the boat comes out half as good as the trailer did you'll have a real gem on your hands.



Thanks for the kind words. Hoping to get it started soon.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 28, 2016)

Considering two different options to run with the boat. Either, paint the console and find a motor with all the controls and everything, set it up as a bass boat. OR find a 25hp tiller and forget the console and leave it with an open floor plan. I am really okay with either choice but have to find the right motor. So far Ive found a 25 hp Johnson tiller 4 hours away, and a 40hp Johnson console control 5 hours away. Due to the fact that I have a fiberglass boat for touraments, all I want is this boat is enough speed to get on pad, a rod locker, and a livewell for bait. Easy and simple. Any input with builds appreciated.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 30, 2016)

Got a little more done on the boat. Picked up carpet from lowes. Ended up not wanting to do vinyl due to the slipping factor. And didn't want to order high quality carpet for a backwater boat. I think I've narrowed done a motor. 40hp Johnson. Great little motor with all the controls included. I have a little drive to get it but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## milli (Apr 30, 2016)

I am going to be following your build. It looks great. I like what you did with the trailer. Question for you about the wiring. Is your trailer frame solid. If so how did you run the wires inside the frame? Tomorrow I plan to get my wiring all finished up on mine. Just haven't figured out how I am going to get the wiring to run through my frame yet.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 30, 2016)

milli said:


> I am going to be following your build. It looks great. I like what you did with the trailer. Question for you about the wiring. Is your trailer frame solid. If so how did you run the wires inside the frame? Tomorrow I plan to get my wiring all finished up on mine. Just haven't figured out how I am going to get the wiring to run through my frame yet.



Mine was not very hard to complete and lay out, however it was the little shit that kept getting me. I drilled 3 holes into the bottom of each side. 1 in the very end, 1 where the trailer angles towards the center, and 1 up by the jack. Ran bailing wire through each set of holes, tied it all together till I had one piece, then connected the wire to the bailing wire and pulled it through. Took me about two hours


----------



## milli (Apr 30, 2016)

That might actually work for me as well. My trailer already has some factory holes throughout it and I might be able to use that to my advantage. Great job on the build. I like the color you went with on the trailer. I have been going back and forth between grey or black. I really like the grey now that I saw yours.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 30, 2016)

Might want to add some rubber grommets anywhere you feed wires through the trailer holes.

richg99


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 30, 2016)

milli said:


> That might actually work for me as well. My trailer already has some factory holes throughout it and I might be able to use that to my advantage. Great job on the build. I like the color you went with on the trailer. I have been going back and forth between grey or black. I really like the grey now that I saw yours.


Could you send me a link of your build? And yes be very careful feeding the wire through so you don't cut into it. I like the grey simply because black gets to dirty down here in AZ and everybody paints there trailer white it seems like so I changed it up for this one. On all my other trailers I have done black and it turns out nice, I just wanted change.


----------



## jparrishbt (Apr 30, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Might want to add some rubber grommets anywhere you feed wires through the trailer holes.
> 
> richg99


Do you have a thread of your build I would be able to check out?


----------



## milli (May 1, 2016)

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?t=40626

I just bought it and started. I have a long ways to go. I am trying to get mine ready for a fishing trip that I have coming up in a few weeks. I am not doing anything fancy until after that trip. I am mainly just getting it safe to tow and reliable enough to fish out of. Then when I get back I want to repaint my trailer and start replacing the floors and carpet.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 1, 2016)

Went out and did a little more work after I posted earlier. Got the front deck in the boat. Still need to carpet the vertical peice in front of it but am happy seeing the progress before i bolt it in. Hopefully tomorrow I can get the other peices carpeted and place them to see how it looks.


----------



## driz (May 1, 2016)

I'm doing the same thing with an 85 tournament v 17. Going to slow route though. I sprayed mine with raptor liner last summer and just looking at it the other day where it's been in the garage yeah it seems to have a cracking on the raptor. Nothing too why just little slits of opened up. I just noticed your use of vinyl and that gets my interest up. Since I've only sprayed the front of the boat in the center already I might just finish up with that and go right over the rafter with vinyl to keep the damn water out of it. So just what vinyl did you use or do you recommend and about how much was that stuff? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jparrishbt (May 1, 2016)

driz said:


> I'm doing the same thing with an 85 tournament v 17. Going to slow route though. I sprayed mine with raptor liner last summer and just looking at it the other day where it's been in the garage yeah it seems to have a cracking on the raptor. Nothing too why just little slits of opened up. I just noticed your use of vinyl and that gets my interest up. Since I've only sprayed the front of the boat in the center already I might just finish up with that and go right over the rafter with vinyl to keep the damn water out of it. So just what vinyl did you use or do you recommend and about how much was that stuff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I decided to use carpet instead of vinyl due to the slipping factor. Also since this boat will be used for lower River fishing, cutting into backwaters, and catfishing so I wasn't going to put premium carpet in it. I am stil going back and forth on possibly vinyl on the main floor. But we will see. The decks are going to stay carpet due to slipping though. Defender sells nautoplex for 18.99 per yard which is only 6.30 a foot. That's really good and cheaper than carpet.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 1, 2016)

Got up early this am and kept going. Finished the big price of the back deck and started the hatches.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 2, 2016)

WUT? No classic 80's awful brown carpeting?!?!

Looks great - are you planning on repainting the SC something a little less period specific?


----------



## jparrishbt (May 2, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> WUT? No classic 80's awful brown carpeting?!?!
> 
> Looks great - are you planning on repainting the SC something a little less period specific?


Yes just repainted the console today. Not really happy with how it came out so I might sandblast it and repaint it. I put bedliner on it first for durability and it really messed the whole thing up.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 2, 2016)

Got the console painted today. Not happy on how it turned out but maybe another coat of paint will fix it. Got a couple shots of the top decks together. Have to cut the compartment lids to size then do the front vertical peice, and the floor and the carpet is done. Bought both of my batteries today also.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 3, 2016)

Before you lock down your front deck could you check something for me please - I've got the same boat and I was planning on extending the front deck all the way back to the side console to allow me to add a lockable rod storage locker in the middle of the boat. You have a better sense of the open space up under the point of the bow - do you think you could get 7' rods that far forward if there were 1" PVC tubes set in the forward section from that oval shapped cutout for the below deck storage compartment? My eyeball measurements with a tape measure have the rod locker coming back past the original location of the side console.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 3, 2016)

onthewater102 said:


> Before you lock down your front deck could you check something for me please - I've got the same boat and I was planning on extending the front deck all the way back to the side console to allow me to add a lockable rod storage locker in the middle of the boat. You have a better sense of the open space up under the point of the bow - do you think you could get 7' rods that far forward if there were 1" PVC tubes set in the forward section from that oval shapped cutout for the below deck storage compartment? My eyeball measurements with a tape measure have the rod locker coming back past the original location of the side console.



I too do not have enough room for a 7 ft Rod. Not to mention my 7'6s. I only have enough space for a 6'4. I would recommend leaving the open floor space on the bottom and installing a rod locker on the side. Still allows you to lock rods away yet keeps your boat open. I had a tournament tx and hated that there was only decks in it. No room for my cooler, tackle box, or anything else. My yeti 20 is going to go between my console and front deck, and the 6 in seat box I am making tomorrow will be used for storage along with under the front deck. I really don't need any storage except for room for two life jackets, a throwable, fire extinguisher, anchor, and my nav lights, maybe a net. I am going to have a removable cooler and just carry a soft sided tackle box for this boat. The more stuff I install into the boat the less room I have. Here is a very bad drawing of what I have planned for my rods.


----------



## onthewater102 (May 4, 2016)

I switched over from having a tackle box to using 3700 trays a long time ago - now I just have a bag that holds my std. gear (pliers, cutters, leader spools, scents etc.) and has a large compartment that will accommodate 4 trays - the rest of the trays i have in storage areas on the boat. On my 18' I was able to use one of those tray caddies from BPS which basically gave you a handle & could hold 7 lg 3700 trays

This was the carrier:
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Utility-Box-Carriers/product/59192/

Made keeping everything below-deck nice & neat & easy to access...but I don't bother with a cooler, though it wouldn't be too hard to put a drain in a compartment & insulate it


----------



## jparrishbt (May 4, 2016)

Picked up the trolling motor today. Nice little motor guide. Best part is, FREE.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 9, 2016)

Havenet had a chance to work on the boat for a couple days. Have to go up and help get my brother from college. I have most the parts for the boat but I am ordering wiring harnesses for all the accessories (4). That way I don't have to worry about a fuse panel and they are all on their own in line. I am hoping to get the tracker back in the garage soon and get everything put on. I have the pumps, lights, and trolling motor. Going up through Phoenix wednesday so bass pro will be ideal for seats.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 12, 2016)

Went to bass pro today and got my seats and courtesy lights. Seats were on sale for $25 and seem to be great quality.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 20, 2016)

Decided to take the boat in an entire different direction. Since I am moving up to the mountains for college, and I already have a bass boat. This one is going to get painted Parker hunter green and be a tiller open floor plan. I'm going to leave the console out, leave the front deck carpeted, and tear out the livewell from where it is and possibly put it on the side. This will open up the middle of the back of the boat.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 26, 2016)

Once again altering the plans just a little bit. Now the carpeted decks are going to be removable. Thinking of just putting pins in it so when I bass fish I can throw em in. Anyway. Frp is gone since it warped in the sun. And I ran into a deal on three sheets of aluminum. Everything is going to be aluminum. Then some type of non skid coating. Not sure yet. Thinkin raptor liner. Let me know what you guys think. Sorry for changing it so many times but as time goes on ideas keep popping up.


----------



## driz (May 30, 2016)

One thing to consider if you haven't already buttoned it up is raising the height of the console. I'm just 6'1 and sit stooped like Magilla Gorilla with the original configuration and HATED it. Also the windshield is sort of a joke. Mines just now back in and I put a 6" raise on it by riveting sections on top of the original. With carpet on it it's all but invisible. It did involve recreating and adding to the side attachments for security and wind proofing but so far so good. I haven't got a pic but will try to get one up later.
I'm going to try to get a hold of a higher windshield to replace the cracked semi useless one on mine. Anybody got a line on where to get a similar windshield made without mortgaging the house?


----------



## jparrishbt (May 31, 2016)

driz said:


> One thing to consider if you haven't already buttoned it up is raising the height of the console. I'm just 6'1 and sit stooped like Magilla Gorilla with the original configuration and HATED it. Also the windshield is sort of a joke. Mines just now back in and I put a 6" raise on it by riveting sections on top of the original. With carpet on it it's all but invisible. It did involve recreating and adding to the side attachments for security and wind proofing but so far so good. I haven't got a pic but will try to get one up later.
> I'm going to try to get a hold of a higher windshield to replace the cracked semi useless one on mine. Anybody got a line on where to get a similar windshield made without mortgaging the house?


I am not putting the console back in the boat. I am going to configure this boat to be like the tracker grizzly with a tiller and an open floor plan.


----------



## jparrishbt (May 31, 2016)

I talked to a paint shop today and have the color picked out and should be ready to shoot once I get the boat off the trailer. He is going to sell me the tint able raptor liner and make it into duck hunter green, then match the same color for paint on the outside. Still in search of a motor. 25-40hp tiller would be ideal but hard to locate.


----------

